# Start/stop system not working



## Eburoon (May 26, 2015)

Hi all,
Since Friday I have my new x-trail with 1.6 diesel, automatic, euro spec.
When I stop at a traffic light the engine will shut down and restart once I release the brake. But in doing so it seems as if the brakes don't release. I searched the Internet for two days but cannot find anything. My garage says to drop by, but I will not be able to do so for the next three weeks as I am abroad with the car.
Anyone any clue?
Thx,
Philippe


----------



## Eburoon (May 26, 2015)

Garage discovered faulty swith under brake pedal, will be soon replaced and should be fine then.


----------

